# Nema specification



## martinkulik (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all, I am just curious. I have taken state license test and I remember one questions asking me about outside lighting being covered under what Nema specification in category I or II or 4. Anyone know the answer?
Thank you.
Martin


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Check 110.20 in the 2008


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well if it meant the type of enclosure the light had to be in....

EDIT: damned table looked fine when I pasted it in... (I'm cleaning it up now)

*1 **General-purpose.*Protects against dust, light, and indirect splashing but is not dust-tight; primarily prevents contact with live parts; used indoors and under normal atmospheric conditions. 

*2 **Drip-tight.* Similar to Type 1 but with addition of drip shields; used where condensation may be severe (as in cooling rooms and laundries). 3 and 3S Weather-resistant. Protects against weather hazards such as rain and sleet; used outdoors on ship docks, in construction work, and in tunnels and subways. 3R Intended for outdoor use. Provides a degree of protection against falling rain and ice formation. Meets rod entry, rain, external icing, and rust-resistance design tests. 

*4 and 4X **Watertight (weatherproof).* Must exclude at least 65 GPM of water from 1-in. nozzle delivered from a distance not less than 10 ft for 5 min. Used outdoors on ship docks, in dairies, and in breweries. 

*5**Dust-tight.* Provided with gaskets or equivalent to exclude dust; used in steel mills and cement plants.

*6 and 6P**Submersible.* Design depends on specified conditions of pressure and time; submersible in water; used in quarries, mines, and manholes. 
*
7**Hazardous.* For indoor use in Class I, Groups A, B, C, and D environments as defined in the NEC. 
*
8**Hazardous.* For indoor and outdoor use in locations classified as Class I, Groups A, B, C, and D as defined in the NEC. 

*9 **Hazardous.* For indoor and outdoor use in locations classified as Class II, Groups E, F, or G as defined in the NEC. 

*10**MSHA.* Meets the requirements of the Mine Safety and Health Administration, 30 CFR Part 18 (1978). 

*11 **General-purpose.* Protects against the corrosive effects of liquids and gases. Meets drip and corrosion-resistance tests. 

*12 and 12K **General-purpose.* Intended for indoor use, provides some protection against dust, falling dirt, and dripping noncorrosive liquids. Meets drip, dust, and rust resistance tests. 

*13 **General-purpose.* Primarily used to provide protection against dust, spraying of water, oil, and noncorrosive coolants. Meets oil exclusion and rust resistance design tests.


----------

